

Apache Usergrid – Multi-Tenant Back End-As-a-Service - rubyn00bie
https://github.com/apache/incubator-usergrid

======
rubyn00bie
Just some cool things I've noticed tinkering with it:

1.) New "apps" come out of out-of-the-box APIs with APIs for analytics
(devices, counters).

2.) It's pretty easy to setup and only took a few minutes.

3.) It provides APIs to create relationships between data sets
(collections/entities).

4.) It's schemaless from what I can tell (I could be wrong)... Which is great
for rapid development of the client, but probably _not_ great if care about
consistency.

